# Please think of your dogs.



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A car’s inside temperature can increase as much as 40 degrees in an hour — with 80 percent of that increase within the first 30 minutes. On an 85-degree day, the temperature inside a car with the windows cracked slightly can reach 102 degrees within 10 minutes!


THIS GOES FOR CHILDREN TOO


----------

